# Starting up a 20 litre tank



## 1sime1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just bought ..........more of a large vase about 20 litres its round and tall about 20 cm wide. Wondering what fish I could put in it, I have 4 plants in there already mostly short grassy plants.

I was thinking maybe a betta, a snail and 4-5 neon tetra would this be ok ?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

In my view, Berkley gulp minnows found in sporting goods at many walmart's would be best suited for such a vase. Doesn't really matter , Most live fish will be SHORT lived in such a container. You can buy a 10 gal. tank only for around 10 bucks. Add a filter and heater and odds of fish or fishes surviving greatly increase.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Betta and snail might work .they should still have filter and heater.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

20 liters is almost five and a half gallons. That should be plenty big for a betta and some tetras given a decent filter, right? The only thing I'd be worried about is the number of tetras, 4 to 5 seems on the small side for a school.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

poster stated that this bowl, vase, tank, was tall and that would mean less surface area for oxygen exchange. larger surface area would in my view be betterfor fish. Nearly 80 percent of posts I have viewed on this forum when discussing various fish ailments have been about bettas. Wonder why that is.  poster also indicated that container was approx twenty centimeters wide.


----------



## Garrity828 (May 13, 2008)

I agree with 1077. You should just buy a 10 gallon tank kit (comes with light, heater, pump, thermometer) for about $20-30. The fish would be much happier, therefore making them much more fun to watch.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I've read in a couple of different places that a tall tank cannot be stocked with any more fish as a shorter tank with the same surface area. The oxygen exchange at the surface of the water is key, here. Even though the vase is over 5 gallons, due to the small surface area I wouldn't suggest housing more than a single betta in it at most. 

I agree with what other posters have said; you'd be better off getting a more traditional aquarium.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

A betta should be fine as they breath atmospheric air provided that a) it's not *too* tall b) you have a filter and heater and c) you do all your research before hand. I wouldn't add more than a shrimp or a snail to go with the betta though.


----------



## 1sime1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry should of mentioned I have a heater and a fliter(which is pumping air also into the tank) and 4 plants which i figured would produce enough O2 for the fish. I am now thinking the betta would cause troubles and going more for maybe 3-5 guppies and a snail......all male guppies should be ok. If they were doign ok also maybe a small bottom feeder.......??


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would still implore you to consider a larger home for your fish. You already have a heater and filter so for another 10 bucks you could get a tank that fish would be much healthier and happier in. Isn't that what you would like?


----------



## 1sime1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I realise its not perfect but in australia tanks arnt that cheap we dont have cheap stores like walmart that sell them, the cheapest ones i can find are over 100$ online and in stores they are worse. So at the moment this is the only size I can afford so I really would just like some advise on the tank I have rather than peopel telling me it is to small.

Not to say this is good but it is proof that they can survive despite what lots of people say i know a girl with a snail, 2 neon tetra, some sort of bottom feeding catfish, and 2 other fish which I cannot name all living in a 2g bowl and they have been their for 3 years now and all seem fine.

I dont want to over stook my tank at all but would like to use it despite it is smaller so any help is much appreciated.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

It's very true what he says about the price of aquariums in oz- they're absolutely ridiculous. Not to mention the water restrictions. If this is what the poster has, we can definitely work with it.



> Not to say this is good but it is proof that they can survive despite what lots of people say i know a girl with a snail, 2 neon tetra, some sort of bottom feeding catfish, and 2 other fish which I cannot name all living in a 2g bowl and they have been their for 3 years now and all seem fine.


"Survive" and "fine" are both interesting words. Yes, a fish can survive in deplorable conditions, but what is the point? The fish will completely lack in the personality and activity that makes them interesting. Also, they may have seemed fine, but they weren't. Basic laws of science tell me that the tank had high levels of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Anyway, this isn't intended to chastise you, I know you want to care for your fish better than this.

Two things to be aware of when it comes to oxygen. 1) the actual bubbles don't substantively dissolve any o2 into the water, most of the benefit comes from the water agitation it causes, which is limited by the surface of the water. 2) plants only produce o2 when the light is on, in the dark they USE o2, so they shouldn't be depended on as a source of o2



> I am now thinking the betta would cause troubles and going more for maybe 3-5 guppies and a snail......all male guppies should be ok. If they were doign ok also maybe a small bottom feeder.......??


A betta is definitely your best bet- it is fine in low oxygen content, generally fine in smaller spaces, and is also a very interesting and interactive fish. The only time they are troublesome is when you are housing it with other fish- which you shouldn't in this case (or most cases). If you are worried about it getting along with any snails or shrimp, get a female, as they are quite a bit less aggressive.

As for guppies, that wouldn't work. They are very active and need much more swimming space than the tank would provide. As for bottom feeders, there aren't any bottom feeding *fish* that will fit. However, shrimp and snails are great cleaners. Personally, I think a couple of red cherry shrimp would look fantastic with a betta.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

While I am sure a bette would do better in a bigger tank, I think I know exactly the kind of vase you're talking about. Looks like a big highball. People usually fill 'em up with white stones and grow bamboo in them. 20 cm across and about 60 cm tall.

This would look really awesome if you could get a circular perforated plate with a 3/4 inch hole in the center to use as an under gravel filter. Do black gravel with black pebbles mounded around the lift tube. Get a good, tall desk lamp with full spectrum CF bulb and stick a water hyacinth in the top. If they're noxious weeds where you live, try putting in a fairly deep substrate and planting a bamboo in there that's tall enought to reach out of the water.

Stick in a red betta and a white mystery snail. It'd be gorgeous. Not ideal for the fish, but damn ornamental, and not by a long shot the worst thing you could do to a betta either and still have people tell you it was fine.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm... That is an awful lot of money for an aquarium. Do you have those plastic storage containers that they sell here in the US? If you could get a clear one it would probably be pretty inexpensive and you could get any size you want. This would open up more possibilities for species of fish. Just an idea. I currently have a betta in a 5.5 gallon tank and he is doing great (I am updating to a 15 gallon though and my tank is longer lengthwise than heightwise for a greater swimming area). I would say that a betta would be your best bet. They are very friendly and interactive and it seems as if you would take good care of it. I do disagree with a previous post though. NEVER compromise fish health for aesthetic purposes. Honestly, the bigger the tank (or container) the better it is for your fish. Good luck.


----------

